# Edge Pro - Professional Model



## Flounce (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been sharpening on stones for several months and enjoy it. 

Nevertheless, I'm looking to spend some money on a new toy and figure that I'd get a sharpening device. 

1. Last time a checked about a year ago, Edge Pro was considered by many to be the best. Is this still the case? Has Wicked Edge come out with a modification to allow for more acute angles than 20 degrees (or whatever it was) ? Is there another device people would recommend I investigate? I'm going to be sharpening J knives, and will want to have the option of getting really acute angles, e.g. 5 degrees. 

2. For those who endorse the EdgePro (I'm getting the professional model), can you recommend a kit for me , as well as whatever aftermarket accessories/stones or anything else I'll need? A complete "shopping list" with links would be helpful and save me a lot of time/thought. FYI, for hand sharpening I've been happy with my current toolbox of 220x shapton glassstone, beston 500, bester 1000, rika 5K, naniwa SS 10K, and polycrystalline diamond on leather strop. Equivalent tools on the EdgePro would be nice but not necessary.

thanks!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 28, 2011)

I sharpen with both an Edge Pro and freehand. I am not sure if the Edge Pro would be worth the investment if you are already comfortable sharpening freehand.

But, if you were to get one, I would get one with the bare minimum amount of "stuff" with it. I don't use the ceramic rod that was included with mine (I have a Mac ceramic rod that I bring to work that I like much better). The after market stones are much better than the included stones, so if you could get one without stones even that would be great. The shapton and choseras make great EP stones, I have some choseras, but the shaptons might work even better "upside down".


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 28, 2011)

Flounce said:


> I've been sharpening on stones for several months and enjoy it.
> 
> Nevertheless, I'm looking to spend some money on a new toy and figure that I'd get a sharpening device.
> 
> 1. Last time a checked about a year ago, Edge Pro was considered by many to be the best. Is this still the case? Has Wicked Edge come out with a modification to allow for more acute angles than 20 degrees (or whatever it was) ? Is there another device people would recommend I investigate? I'm going to be sharpening J knives, and will want to have the option of getting really acute angles, e.g. 5 degrees.



The Wicked Edge adjusts from 15 to 30 degrees using the indentations for the set screws, and can go down to 13 degrees by sliding the adjustment collar all the way against the base. Clay Allison (the inventor of the Wicked Edge) has stated on his website that "a new accessory will be available this year allowing sharpening down to just above 0 degrees".

The Edge Pro Professional has markings from 11 to 23 degrees and can go as low as 6 degrees according to the Edge Pro website. You'd probably want to use some sort of an angle measurement device to accurately set it. (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002LL0BIC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20)



> 2. For those who endorse the EdgePro (I'm getting the professional model), can you recommend a kit for me , as well as whatever aftermarket accessories/stones or anything else I'll need? A complete "shopping list" with links would be helpful and save me a lot of time/thought. FYI, for hand sharpening I've been happy with my current toolbox of 220x shapton glassstone, beston 500, bester 1000, rika 5K, naniwa SS 10K, and polycrystalline diamond on leather strop. Equivalent tools on the EdgePro would be nice but not necessary.
> 
> thanks!



A very extensive array of stones for the Edge Pro are available from Jende Industries (http://www.jendeindustries.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=SHAP&Store_Code=JENDE). They will also cut and mount pretty much any stone you would want, although you'll probably find the Shapton Pro, Chocera and DMT offerings sufficient for your needs.

I'm partial to the Shapton Pro stones for the EP, although the Choceras work well. If you want Choceras, I'd recommend getting your stones from Jende as they are twice as thick as the stones sold by Chef Knives to Go.

You can buy blank Edge Pro stone bases and glue leather to them to make strops. Chef Knives to Go has pre-made strops available if you don't want to take the trouble to cut and glue the leather.

You can also make balsa strops for the Edge Pro the same way you can make leather ones. I use double-sided carpet tape to hold the balsa in place.

You might also post your question over at FoodieForums and get Rob Babcock's opinions on Edge Pro stones. I think he's got one of every stone Jende offered and some others as well.

Rick


----------



## GLE1952 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm getting down to 11.5 deg on my Gyutos with the Wicked Edge (Angle Cube). The last I heard about the new accessory was in January, Clay said he was checking out manufactuers for production, nothing since.
Choceras and some other stones are also now available for the WE.

Glen


----------



## mhenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Glen, Send me a PM 
Mike


----------



## JMJones (Apr 28, 2011)

You can also regular EDM stones for the edge pro. There are so many different varieties available and they are inexpensive. I got mine online at congress tools.


----------

